# Hello!



## jakerrudd (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm new to the forum. Starting some research towards my own home setup.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome.

where are you based , and what type of coffee are you looking to make , espresso ? Brewed ?


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome Jake!

You'll find loads of help here; especially if you tell us what your aim is. Are you looking for espresso or brewed?

Oracle


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Jake


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello Jake and a warm welcome! David


----------



## jakerrudd (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello, thank you for the welcome.

I'm looking to espresso based drinks, mainly flat whites.

Currently have a nespresso machine, but i've never been happy with it. It doesn't match up to coffee shop standards by a long shot, so i'm interested in learning the ropes myself.

I'm looking at purchasing a Gaggia Classic and a MC2 as my first step into decent coffee at home...


----------

